# Shtypi dhe politika > Problemet ndërkombëtare >  Nga se rrezikohet planeti Toke?

## Kryeplaku

perSHENDETje 
Nderkohe qe e gjithe vemendja nderkombetare eshte drejtuar drejt terrorizmit dhe armeve te shkatrimit masiv ekzistojne edhe fenomene te tjera qe po kercenojne shtetet, planetin si dhe vet qenjen njeri. Keto fenomene te tjera shume here i kan kaluar mundesite e njerezve dhe rreziqet e tyre jane shume here me te medhaja se sa mund ta konceptojme ne. 
Vetem para 20 ditesh Asteroidi 23 kaloi 12 mije km. afer planetit tone. Per kete ngjarje NASA  kishte kerkuar nga presidenti Bush te vej ushtrine ne gatishmeri dhe nga momenti ne moment te shpallte vendin ne gjendje te jashtzakonshme. Kete Asteroid shkencetaret amerikan e kishin zbuluar qe ne fillim te Janarit dhe kishin paralajmeruar se nese godiste Token do shkaktonte nje dem qe mund te shkaktonin vetem 500 bomba berthamore. Por kesaj radhe Toka qelloj me fat, sipas shkencetareve rreziku i shkatrimit te Tokes nga perplasje me trupa qellor eshte teper i madh dhe do smadhohet me teper me kalimin e kohes.
Nga ana tjeter, anomalite natyrore, per te cilat shume here e ka fajin vet Njeriu, jane bere shkaku numer 1 per humbjet ekonomike te Bashkimit Europian, SHBAs etj. Por e keqja eshte se problemet qe kercenojne planetin sot, dhe per te cilat akoma nuk jane bere hapa perballuese nga qeverite e medha, nuk mbarojne ketu. Ky eshte vetem fillimi!

Me siper jam munduar te formoj nje tabele me probleme qe kercenojne Planetin dhe per te cilat duhet te meren masa. Ftoje lexuesit te votojne mbi problemin qe mendojne se perbejne rrezikun me te madh per njerezimin dhe planetin.
falemiNDERit

----------


## manoklla

Nga binladeni dhe arabt qe i shkojn ka pas si lop, ja nga rrezikohet.

----------


## Del Monako

Tamom toc kuklle.

----------


## leci

Problemi i vertete per te ardhmen do te jete ai ambjental.
Ngritja e temperatures se oqeaneve,shkrirja e akullit ne pol,helmimi i ujerave nga industrite.
Marreveshja e Kyoto per uljen e sasise se gazit dhe mbeturinave industriale ka ngelur vetem ne leter.
Shtete si USA dhe BS as nuk e kane firmosur nje marreveshje te tille.
Mund te ulim sasine e prodhimit 50% dhe te jetojme pa asnje problem o mungese.
Varferia dhe diferenca ne nivelin e jeteses midis vendeve te industrializuara dhe ato te botes se trete.
Skenari per nje te ardhme te ngrysur eshte gati.

----------


## MtrX

une mendoj se rrezikohet nga Komunizmi
ne kuptimin e mirefillte te fjales komunizmi qe ka nen kontroll vendet qe quhen me "demokratike"
sa per punen e efektit serre dhe ndotjes se ambientit, shume thone qe efekti serre mbase eshte vetem spekullim...

----------


## Clauss

hi! shume teme e mire, vetem qe mund te na zere ndonje depression. anyway, per mendimin tim planeti T eshte ne rrezik nga kafshet me te zgjuara qe ndryshe quhen njerez. rreziku me i madh eshte ambiental : vrima e ozonit, shkrirja e akujve te polit te veriut - rriten niveli i detit, mexico golf stream ndalon - evropa+NE amerika behet si poli i veriut.  po qe se nuk ulim ato qe tha ai me pare se mua do piqemi.  :ngerdheshje:  
  ato per meteoritet qe thua, kane qene gjithmone, vetem keto 20 vj e fundit kemi mundesi ti shikojme/studiojme. 
  per ato k@qet e terrorismit qe thua s'besoj. u ka ardhur fundi. Processet demokratike ne LM shoqeruar nga arsim-shkolle do sjellin perfundimisht ulje te fanatikeve ( sa me shume di, aq me pak fanatizohesh-behesh vegel). Frike kam me shume nga k@qet tip BUSH jr, qe jane me fanatike se fanatiket e islamit. kush e di per bushin se po i ngordhi edhe qeni tjeter nuk i fut al kaida me nja 2-3 nuclear??  anyway. PEACE.

----------


## agiimi

Mendimi i imi eshte qe , Toka mund te kete rrezik shum te madhe ne te ardhmen nga perplasja e saj me ndonje trup qiellor apo diqka ngashem , sepse  mbi kete fenomen shum shkencetare jan nen zbulim dhe po thuajse tere vemendjen e kan ne kete fenomen , e sa ju perket te tjerave keto jan me shum qeshtje politike dhe mund te ndryshohet atehere kur nderron politika , ne perjashtim te dy mundesive te larte shenuar 
pershendetje:

----------


## fundamentalisti

toka rezikohet nga ata te cilet mendojne si toci kuklles?
une nuk kame mendimine e njejte ,se bin ladeni eshte nje njeri e nga ai nuk ka qka mu reziku bota nga nje teroriste, e  bota mu reziku rezikohete nga keta qe meniheri kane qefe mi fajsu njerezite pa lidhje qe sikure me siper,ose nuk dine me dallu popullin me individin ose me kaste e bejne kete...........
tash me bo nje pyetje nga rezikohet evropa njakush thote nga shqiptaret po nese eshte nje shqiptare mafioz nuk d.m.th.se te gjithe jane...po ka edhe njerez qe ashtu mendojne shpresoje qe do te vedisohen do te mbledhine mend.............

----------


## Mision

Jasht teme

----------


## diikush

Fatkeqsisht rrezikohet nga njerezit  :buzeqeshje: 

Duhet paqe dhe dashuri dhe dituri.

----------


## Mision

> Jasht teme


leci nuk jam vetem une jashte teme.

bota rezikohet nga bushi dhe sharoni

----------


## DeuS

...Tokesoret !

----------


## DESARTI

> ...Tokesoret !


nga te keqinjte tokesoreve nuk jane te gjithe njerzit njesoj por jam me ty deri diku

----------


## dija-ylli

Në bazë të studimeve të shumta që janë bërë dhe po bëhen, mendoj që fati i shkatrrimit të tokës qëndron në vullnetin dhe dëshirën e Krijuesit të tij.Kjo kur do të ndodh nuk e di askush përveq Tij dhe kjo mund të jetë përplasja e ndonjë planeti me tokën ,por prapë mendoj që këtë e përcakton vetëm Krijuesi jonë!

----------


## B.C.B

> Nga binladeni dhe arabt qe i shkojn ka pas si lop, ja nga rrezikohet.


sa shpejt zbulove formulen,hallall..mos je shkenctar rasisht?..

----------

